# Lochsa In May



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Lochsa River Madness. I believe. YouTube it


----------



## Barnburner (May 14, 2011)

Memorial Day weekend, awesome.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

There is also the Lochsa rendezvous earlier in May. That is more of a Lochsa Lodge party.


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2013)

And "Lose it on the Lochsa" weekend after Memorial Day or first weekend in June at Wilderness Gateway Campground.


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

*1st Trip Out*

So which one to go to for my 1st trip out? I want to make it out there but I will be going solo and have never been ( the drought in Ca is driving me to other states + the Lochsa looks so sweet) want to stay a week or 3
Where do u camp to meet up with other boaters?
Are some of these events so crowded that u cannot get a camp site?


----------



## Barnburner (May 14, 2011)

Three Rivers Lodge in Lowell always did us well.


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2013)

If you are planning on staying at Three Rivers cabins/ campground on Memorial weekend I'd recommend calling and reserving.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Memorial Day madness...boaters of all kinds everywhere. It would be tough to get a campsite in a "reserved" campground. Wilderness Gateway is probably already booked. But there is plenty of free camping across the river in "the ghetto"...and down river there are a couple sites that you probably wouldn't have a hard time finding something.

I believe "lose it on the Lochsa" is the very next weekend??? I haven't made it up there (or stayed long enough) for that one yet. But if you're planning on staying a week or more...you should be able to hang out for both.

The middle of the week can get a little quieter (Tuesday - Thursday)...but that time of year there will be plenty of people around to run with.

Let's hope the snow keeps coming and we see a slow warm up...it's already looking really good up there!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Do Memorial Day weekend. It is packed, and there are people boating everywhere coming from all over the place. It is a super fun time to meet and see people from all over. Wilderness Gateway is the Main Campground, and reservations are surely booked up by now, but you might check Rec.com for something in loop D. As goodtimes says, you can always find a place to crash in the ghetto, and that is where the party is. 3 River also is very busy, but I'd expect they are booked up too, but don't know for sure. After Memorial Day, I'd say Lose it on the Lochsa. Better yet, go for Memorial Day and stay to the next weekend. There will be plenty of people to boat with, and a piece of cake to hook up with people to run with.


----------

